# LGD kills chickens



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We just had our LGD born in October just kill another chicken in her pen. This is her second one. She never bit or drew blood from the chickens. We never witnessed it happening because she was in her pen when we weren't outside. We are only guessing that she held them down and removed some feathers, and they died from either the impact or fear(?) She hasn't been left alone with our adult goat herd yet, but she has been in there when we feed. Since she's already killed 2 chickens, is it even a possibility to allow her to run with our adult herd full time once she is old enough or is she too much of a risk?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

She is way too young to be left alone with chickens, most LGDs aren't trustworthy around poultry unsupervised until 18-20 months. To a LGD puppy, poultry look like toys. ;-)

You need to make it clear to her that that was WRONG and unacceptable. Many LGDs kill chickens early on, but grow out of it with proper training.

You need to have her out with your animals in their pen as much as possible under supervision, during chores and free time. If she plays too roughly with the animals (chasing, mouthing, etc.) call her down and tell her no firmly.

Until she is 12-24 months, I would have her on a tether near an area the goats congregate so she can socialize, but if she plays too roughly, the stock can move away (automatic training not to play roughly).

When she is 16-24 months old, as she proves herself trustworthy, you can transition her into full-time unsupervised guarding.


My LGD killed three chickens during the puppy stage, but now at 18 months old, has been successfully guarding the goats, sheep and chickens unsupervised for three months with no mishaps other than getting slightly too playful with the kids earlier this spring. (I saw her run off a large coyote a month ago)

Now she will let the kids climb all over her like a jungle gym! She also takes naps with them.

A couple of weeks ago, the lid to the chick brooder came off and 2 young turkeys got out. It was late at night, and I found one in the doorway of the barn...soaking wet! My LGD had tried to comfort the lost turkey just like a puppy or goat kid...by licking! Poor LGD didn't know what to do other than that, thankfully the turkey dried off just fine when restored to the brooder no worse for the wear.  Sometimes they mean well but make mistakes.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't worry, the adolescent stage of LGDs is the hardest!
Keep up her training and make sure she KNOWS what she should and shouldn't do and you'll get through it.

You also need to channel bad behavior into the right channels. If she is playing (killing) chickens or chewing, get her a large ball (like a stall ball for horses found at TSC). If she is chasing, teach her to chase/bark at the right thing (coyotes, stray dogs, suspicious strangers :twisted:, squirrels, varmints, deer, etc)

Because my barn is near the highway, my LGD particularly thinks that strange pedestrians, bicycles, loud motor bikes, dump trucks, and other abnormal traffic are going to eat her goats up! LOL!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the information!!! I really appreciate you taking the time to help.  

Our LGD chased down the first chicken that died which is unacceptable. However, the second time, the chicken actually went into HER pen (the top is open, so she flew in) and couldn't get out. I guess I can't get too upset, so we will continue to work with her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good advice,
Mine ate one while he was very young, & only half a one a few months later. 
I don't remember his age when left unsupervised but for several months he was in a pen next to the goats.
Sometimes he was tethered right outside their pen He was taken out for lacerating a doe's leg. 
After a few months of separation he jumped fence to be in with them. Took him back out, re-secured him but he jumped back in. I figured he was ready to do his job.
One thing you can do in addition to a ball is some big fat sticks to chew on.
Oh, as for the chicken thing, he got severly reprimanded the 2nd time around. After that when I offered him raw chicken parts in a happy voice using the word chicken he cowered.;-)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That is great to hear that you knocked him out of that habit Nancy! Thank you


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, mine never actually ate any, but pulled the feathers out.
Another thing to do is get a really mean rooster or broody hen and hold them in front of the dog's nose after making her lie down belly up. This will reinforce the "don't mess with chickens" idea. If the dog resents/tries to retaliate, growl severely and firmly say no.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes Liberty! I too have bared my teeth & growl the NO or Leave it. 
They are to never look at a chicken. At this stage it is puppy fun & games but do nip it in the bud.;-)
The lacerated does leg took some doing; we had to resort to a shock collar for that because I caught him doing it a few times.


----------



## goatsntoads (Oct 7, 2008)

Are there breeds of LGD that are easier to train vs more stubborn? I am considering getting one, however I only have experience with normal dog obedience training, not for this purpose. Don't want to take on too much!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

goatsntoads said:


> Are there breeds of LGD that are easier to train vs more stubborn? I am considering getting one, however I only have experience with normal dog obedience training, not for this purpose. Don't want to take on too much!


Because they're bred to work independently from humans, all LGDs are somewhat thick skulled. You really must do very thorough research beforehand and be completely prepared before getting an LGD. With proper training and preparation it isn't too hard.

That said, the first LGD you get will be the hardest to train, because the only trainer is YOU. When you get subsequent pups, you don't have to be as strict with them, because the mature LGD will handle most of the training, especially intact males. The alpha male will be particularly strict...if the young dog even starts to play with one of its charges, the alpha will quickly roll the youngster over and make it even clearer than you can that the behavior is a no-no!
You just have to reinforce the LGD training and teach basic commands (sit, stay, come, etc.)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My LDG has a fondness for turkeys and chickens...after severe scolding he began to bury the evidence.... We now have the turkeys in a fully enclosed pen.


----------

